# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Photography of my 240 amazonic - Pterophyllum altum, Taeniacara candidi...



## Aleix Llovet (Aug 15, 2003)

Here there is today's photo session, two hours ago. This is the result:

General









General left side









General right side









Left planted side









Pterophyllum altum









Pterophyllum altum









Taeniacara candidi male









Taeniacara candidi male









Taeniacara candidi female









Taeniacara candidi female









Corydoras sterbai









Ancistrus dolichopterus female









Ancistrus dolichopterus male









Y hope you enjoy!

wwwallace


----------



## Aleix Llovet (Aug 15, 2003)

Here there is today's photo session, two hours ago. This is the result:

General









General left side









General right side









Left planted side









Pterophyllum altum









Pterophyllum altum









Taeniacara candidi male









Taeniacara candidi male









Taeniacara candidi female









Taeniacara candidi female









Corydoras sterbai









Ancistrus dolichopterus female









Ancistrus dolichopterus male









Y hope you enjoy!

wwwallace


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

uau!









Congratulations!
Magnificent...

Regards!
António Vitor

[This message was edited by António Vitor on Fri November 14 2003 at 09:29 PM.]


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

ola!!

Very beautiful. I love those big biotope tanks.
Very nice altum!
Of all the corydoras out there, the sterbai is the most beautiful one!

Absolutely great tank!

Sven


----------



## Mamano (Sep 12, 2003)

Wow very impressive with what u got there.Can tell me how big is the tank? It seems you are using black gravel....









Be Wise enough to know that you do, not know everything.Above all, be yourself!


----------



## Barfly (Nov 2, 2003)

Splendid! 
The wood on the right looks like a great claw of some monster, out to get the fish and all. the wood work is very nice.

May the pearls be with your Riccias'.


----------



## Barfly (Nov 2, 2003)

Oh, and i'd like to add. The fish are beautiful too. Not too usual are they. The angle fish are very pretty!

May the pearls be with your Riccias'.


----------



## liquidgardens (Apr 8, 2003)

wwwallace...what a great looking Altum!!!!! the one that is mostly brown.

When did you receive them? What was your QT regiment? How about your parameters?

Keith


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

Beautiful! I love it.

What ARE the foreground plants?









Many admires the star, a Champion climbs a mountain and pluck it.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Absolutely Purrrfect ... and fishes are so prefect for this set-up


----------



## Max Strandberg (Oct 9, 2003)

Nice photos! Great looking fish and interesting aquascaping! I like how the root is less illuminated than the rest of the tank.

However, I think your "female" Ancistrus is a male.


----------



## bobek (Dec 3, 2003)

Heh. You can even see the Ancistrus pooping while clinging to the glass.







A very healthy fish, INDEED.


----------



## Rach (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm going to ask the same question as lorba... what's the grassy plant in the foreground?
But what a stunning tank! The fish look *so* bright and healthy against the black background and the almost fluorescent foliage!


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Fabulous - tank, altums, cory, plecostomus...pictures!!!!

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## elMichael (Nov 18, 2003)

wwwallace

Great setup! It's quite amazing to see neon tetras among angelfish. As you may know, conventional advice is not to keep tetras w angel for reason that they may be gobbled up by the latter. Do you routinely do a headcount of the tetras? Were there any instances of your tetras getting eaten by the angels? Any reduction in headcounts of the tetras since day 1. 

I would have loved to keep tetras w angelfish if your experience proved this to be possible. Btw, how many altums, tetras and other fishes - that is total fish count - do you have in that 240l tank? 

Thanks for the info!

mike

mike


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

They look like cardinal tetras to me. They are a bit easier to keep with angels as they tned to be larger than neons, and are not quite so munchable.

George

4 tanks: 5.5, 12, 29, and 45 gallons.

More complete tank specs in profile.


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

Great tank, fish, and photos!

What kind of camera are you using?

Jay


----------

